# Hunstanton Cliffs Norfolk



## littleowl (Dec 2, 2016)

These Cliffs are unique for being the only ones in the world of this type.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 2, 2016)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 2, 2016)

It's wonderful.  It would be interesting to know what caused the sedimentation shift all at once.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 2, 2016)

Beautiful shots!


----------



## littleowl (Dec 3, 2016)

Has far as I know. the Cliffs were formed when there was a massive sinking of the Fens. Creating the Wash. The black rocks people see are not rocks at all but Peat solidified  over thousands of years..


----------

